# Flash Dash As A Tyre Dressing!



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Wondering round Asda with the wife (as you do :lol the other week and found CarPlan Flash Dash on offer at 74p










Now I wouldn't dream of using this stuff on the dash, but hey I thought - tyre dressing.

Anyways, scrubbed the tyre's clean on the good ladies Abarth 500 and applied a coat of 'Flash Dash' to all the tyres

Dead easy to apply with the built in foam applicator. Great smell too 










I thought this may be a load of ******, but after two weeks the matt shine still there, even through the wonderful summer weather we are having. Bit I like most is absolutely 0% fling (would have spotted the smallest amount as the Abarth's white). Love the finish it gives the tyres as well

Cleaned the car again and applied a second coat. There still seems to be enough to a third coat as well.



















For 74p can't go wrong! :thumb:


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

quite impressive for 74p!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks good for the money.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Bargain, I like a bargain. 
I'm thinking even when its ran out, use it as an applicator for normal tyre dressing......


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

good spot. i love a bargain me.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I like your out of the box thinking, where the product can be used on a different surface that the manufacture did not attend on using for the tyres, just the dash board.

The tyres have a nice deep black clean sheen to them, I like the appearance and for 74p you can't go wrong, looks very similar to Zaino Z 16 tyre dressing from the pictures.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I'm thinking even when its ran out, use it as an applicator for normal tyre dressing......


My thoughts too


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

These make great tyre applicators when finished.

Treat the spongy bit with Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric so that all of the applied tyre dressing ends up on all of the tyrewall :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Ideal, will pop to ASDA and get a couple tomorrow as I need to prepare my vehicle a show this weekend! Great thinking!


----------



## Liamalone (Aug 27, 2012)

lol worth a blast for 74p


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Still lasting well 5 days on. :thumb:










Must admit I do like the finish this gives. Seems to be lasting as well as Megs Endurance Tyre Gel that I normally use. :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bristle Hound, how many applications do you get for your 74 English pennies?


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you just rub it on or does you dampen it then rub?

I know of a few people use these as a actual applicator and put like Megs Gel on it then rub.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

jlw41 said:


> Bristle Hound, how many applications do you get for your 74 English pennies?


2 so far. Still seems enough left for another 2 applications tho' :thumb:



MLAM said:


> Do you just rub it on or does you dampen it then rub?
> I know of a few people use these as a actual applicator and put like Megs Gel on it then rub.


Just rub it on 'straight from the packet'. No need to dampen.

I initially bought it as an applicator, but having seconds thoughts now as it seems so good as a tyre dressing! :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I used to use this on my old Rovers dashboard :doublesho

Gave a horrific messy shine but I was uneducated back then....

As a tyre dressing though, it looks like it does a cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I can vouch for everything the OP has stated. Picked up the last 4 from Pilsworth Asda on Monday and very impressed with the finish (even a 74p finish)


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

ASDA here i come!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Gotta try this!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Cheap applicator lol


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Still lasting well 5 days on. :thumb:


How many miles is 5 days roughly :thumb:?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For 74p - do you really need to know the miles done?

At worst you have a very good tyre dressing applicator & I've seen similar priced dedicated tyre applicators at £5


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

jlw41 said:


> How many miles is 5 days roughly :thumb:?


Unusually, this week its about 200 :wall:



Tips said:


> For 74p - do you really need to know the miles done?
> 
> At worst you have a very good tyre dressing applicator & I've seen similar priced dedicated tyre applicators at £5


Agreed Tips :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wanna give this a try lol


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Bargain, I like a bargain.
> I'm thinking even when its ran out, use it as an applicator for normal tyre dressing......


Took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol, I have 2 of these as tyre dressing applicators...found them whilst rummaging in my old mans garden Shed ha! Surprisingly good!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tips said:


> For 74p - do you really need to know the miles done?
> 
> At worst you have a very good tyre dressing applicator & I've seen similar priced dedicated tyre applicators at £5


I was just interested, it makes no odds for 74P :thumb:


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Brilliant, for 74p I'll give this a go


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone else given this a go?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep meaning to lol


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I gave this a go, picked 3 up when i went in for a pizza. 

The finish it gave was ok, i found it hard to dress the tyre completely, almost as if there wasn't enough product. 

Used again as an applicator with a few sprays of PERL 50/50 and looks awesome! 

Can't really go wrong for 70p, good applicators


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just brought a few of these, says don't apply to tyres 

How long did you manage to get out of this btw?


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

matty_206 said:


> I gave this a go, picked 3 up when i went in for a pizza.


I just did this :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Samh92 said:


> Just brought a few of these, says don't apply to tyres
> 
> How long did you manage to get out of this btw?


Got 2 1/2 sets of tyres out of each one


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Got 2 1/2 sets of tyres out of each one


I meant duration lol


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice find 

I got myself a shoe shiner dirt cheap from aldi and is perfect for applying tyre gel on.Just like a proper tyre applicator


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Samh92 said:


> I meant duration lol


Ooooopppssss :lol: About 10 days before the finish starts to diminish :thumb:


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

B&Q have these at 75p in their 3 for 2 deal, so 50p each :thumb:


----------

